# OUT NOW: Haunted Strings 2 - Twisted Chamber Strings



## InsanitySamples (Oct 20, 2021)

EDIT: New demo exploring the lush side of this library has landed... This library isn't just for Halloween!

*New* *Demo: The Lush Side of HAUNTED STRINGS 2*


Hi all,

We're very pleased to announce the release of *Haunted Strings 2*. A huge new development of the original Haunted Strings concept. We headed back into the studio with a string ensemble, and set about recording as many twisted, eerie, dark, brooding & in some cases outright terrifying performances as we could dream up. One of the key unique selling points of this library is that we effectively treated the entire ensemble, from double bass up to violins, as one big tutti style instrument. So the air we're capturing really was moved all at once by this collective of players. Allowing for a really interactive and experimental experience on each note.

Head HERE for the product page.

*Trailer*

​
*ARTICULATION LIST*

Main Articulations

Eerie Longs (Extreme Sul Tasto)

Twisted Longs (Extreme Sul Pont)

Drunken Wide Vibrato

Tremolo Sul Pont

Erratic Trem Sul Pont

Staccatissimo

Ricochet

Col Legno

Psycho Screams

_Extended Te__chniques & FX_

Behind the Bridge Choas

Chatter Chaos

Scratch Riser

Scratch Stabs

Full String Glissandos (Fast & Slow)
________________________________________________

Thanks all, stay creative!

Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh wonderful! Thank you so much for this wonderful updated library! The prospect of more spooky strings has cheered me up no end!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh wonderful! Thank you so much for this wonderful updated library! The prospect of more spooky strings has cheered me up no end!


~ $95. definitely spooky ! _But lots on intro post to sort now. _


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> ~ $95. definitely spooky ! _But lots on intro post to sort now. _


What care I for money when there are spines to be chilled?

I know I wasn’t going to buy any more libraries thia year other than Soundpaint, but I have Haunted Strings 1 so I get extra money off. Scary strings plus Orcophany? I think I could do something with that.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> What care I for money when there are spines to be chilled?
> 
> I know I wasn’t going to buy any more libraries thia year other than Soundpaint, but I have Haunted Strings 1 so I get extra money off. Scary strings plus Orcophany? I think I could do something with that.


Orcophany back on short list, now that brief SFA distraction has passed.
So many _ _in-Cart /delete, __in Cart /delete __ 'til promo expired ! 🤦‍♂️ 
Good to know you are pleased with Haunted Strings, as it remains of interest.

THX - _diminutive_ _gal ! _


----------



## PeterN (Oct 20, 2021)

Fu-k ....this will maybe not be possible to resist. Another string library, omg...


----------



## PeterN (Oct 20, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're very pleased to announce the release of *Haunted Strings 2*. A huge new development of the original Haunted Strings concept. We headed back into the studio with a string ensemble, and set about recording as many twisted, eerie, dark, brooding & in some cases outright terrifying performances as we could dream up. One of the key unique selling points of this library is that we effectively treated the entire ensemble, from double bass up to violins, as one big tutti style instrument. So the air we're capturing really was moved all at once by this collective of players. Allowing for a really interactive and experimental experience on each note.
> 
> ...



How long is the Halloween period, when does the offer end to be exact?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2021)

PeterN said:


> How long is the Halloween period, when does the offer end to be exact?


May coupon for owning the first Haunted Strings runs out on the 8th of November. I don't know if the general 50% off intro price ends then too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2021)

That is _My _coupon - more of an October/November coupon than a May one, but I'm sure you worked that out!


----------



## PeterN (Oct 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> May coupon for owning the first Haunted Strings runs out on the 8th of November. I don't know if the general 50% off intro price ends then too.


Theres enough of Hollywood sound and perfect legatos out there, its time to destroy the orchestra - to not slip into *orchestral correctness*. Since nobody burned the violin player with a flametorch yet, and recorded it, I checked the intro vid, there was a drunken wide and erratic tremolo, thats maybe a good start.

Only thing Im curious about is if the Haunted string sound will seduce ghosts and spirits for real. Been sleeping well and so on, cant recall when is last time spirit banged on door, so it would be unpleasant to pay for a library could bring poltergeist around.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Theres enough of Hollywood sound and perfect legatos out there, its time to destroy the orchestra - to not slip into *orchestral correctness*. Since nobody burned the violin player with a flametorch yet, and recorded it, I checked the intro vid, there was a drunken wide and erratic tremolo, thats maybe a good start.
> 
> Only thing Im curious about is if the Haunted string sound will seduce ghosts and spirits for real. Been sleeping well and so on, cant recall when is last time spirit banged on door, so it would be unpleasant to pay for a library could bring poltergeist around.


I haven't downloaded it yet, but if I am beset by spirits, I'll post a warning.

After playing the first Haunted Strings I did have to visit an exorcist; but no connection was ever proven in court.


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 20, 2021)

PeterN said:


> How long is the Halloween period, when does the offer end to be exact?


Hi there, 

Yes Bee_Abney is correct, the sale (along with the previous HS1 customer upgrade price) expires on the 8th of November! 

Thanks for your interest.
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 20, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Theres enough of Hollywood sound and perfect legatos out there, its time to destroy the orchestra - to not slip into *orchestral correctness*. Since nobody burned the violin player with a flametorch yet, and recorded it, I checked the intro vid, there was a drunken wide and erratic tremolo, thats maybe a good start.
> 
> Only thing Im curious about is if the Haunted string sound will seduce ghosts and spirits for real. Been sleeping well and so on, cant recall when is last time spirit banged on door, so it would be unpleasant to pay for a library could bring poltergeist around.


The 'Psycho Screams' articulation will certainly get you in the ball park of the torched-first-chair vibe you're after! But despite our best efforts, no musicians were harmed, or possessed, in the making of this library... 🎶


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> What care I for money when there are spines to be chilled?


Beware of Bee Abney, Chiller of Spines!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

Spooky stuff Billy. Congrats!


----------



## Rich4747 (Oct 20, 2021)

Sounds great!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 20, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> The 'Psycho Screams' articulation will certainly get you in the ball park of the torched-first-chair vibe you're after! But despite our best efforts, no musicians were harmed, or possessed, in the making of this library... 🎶


You mean ..... thus far ! 👻 
Let's see what All Hallows' Eve brings. 👺


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2021)

So I bought and downloaded it last night, but it was too late to really play on it. I've just had a chance to check it out.

There are two NKIs, one for general playing with a choice of articulations that can be layered, and one with the keyboard separated out into different sections for effects. The available effects are good quality distortion, chorus, rotator, delay and reverb. There is ADSR and a choice of as recorded sound or processed through an amp or tape, or a mixture of all three. There are also variable options for glitching, pitch (in this case, introducing a variable amount of high pitched doubling), frequency cutoff (useful for quickly dialling the strings in or out) and resonance. 

You can midi map and adjust vibrato, dynamics and expression for the main NKI; and expression for the effects.

For the main NKI, there are also two chord options, each of which divides the keyboard up into different chord-playing options.

The main NKI also has the Fear dial. Turn it up to change the playing style from fairly conventional to increasingly demented. Lovely!

This is all very similar to Haunted Strings 1, but greatly increased. The effects NKI is new, and there are now more articulation to choose from, and the Chord modes are new.

What seems to be missing is the note length/rhythm option - e.g. quarter notes, an eight note plus a sixteenth. Since I have Haunted Strings 1, I still have this available there. It isn't a great loss, as the overall effect of these options tended to get lost in the general sustained sound.

And how does it sound? You can get a very processed sound easily, great for that hybrid feel; and you can also get a very natural string sound. That string sound is much like you would get with a chamber string section playing these things as composed, without doing anything especially weird or textured; but when you layer the articulations (including things like 'Erratic Trem Sul Pont') and vary the vibrato, dial in some higher doubling pitches, you get a distinctive and suitably spooky sound.

This works for texturing and particular effects (especially the FX NKI); but it also works for playing regular musical pieces - albeit thrilling, unsettling, uncanny ones!

Marvellous job! I have a few Insanity Samples instruments now and they have all been wonderful at what they aim to do. And this is a major step up from the original Haunted Strings, so it was a very worthy update.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Oct 21, 2021)

First of all congratulations on the release, I love the way the GUI follows from Neo Strings. Although I have noticed that there is no mention of an upgrade price for existing owners of Haunted Strings?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2021)

mr.vad0614 said:


> First of all congratulations on the release, I love the way the GUI follows from Neo Strings. Although I have noticed that there is no mention of an upgrade price for existing owners of Haunted Strings?


You should have had an email. If you don't have it in Promotions, Junk, or whatever, you could email them. 
I got 20% off the intro price.


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 21, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> So I bought and downloaded it last night, but it was too late to really play on it. I've just had a chance to check it out.
> 
> There are two NKIs, one for general playing with a choice of articulations that can be layered, and one with the keyboard separated out into different sections for effects. The available effects are good quality distortion, chorus, rotator, delay and reverb. There is ADSR and a choice of as recorded sound or processed through an amp or tape, or a mixture of all three. There are also variable options for glitching, pitch (in this case, introducing a variable amount of high pitched doubling), frequency cutoff (useful for quickly dialling the strings in or out) and resonance.
> 
> ...


Hi Bee, 

Thanks for the feedback, it's great to hear! 

Thanks,
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 21, 2021)

mr.vad0614 said:


> First of all congratulations on the release, I love the way the GUI follows from Neo Strings. Although I have noticed that there is no mention of an upgrade price for existing owners of Haunted Strings?


Hi there,

If you haven't received the mail out, drop us an email to [email protected] with your order confirmation of the original purchase and we'll get a loyalty code to you 

Many thanks,
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## Mega (Oct 21, 2021)

This is.like Christmas & New Year's Eve at the same time! Also, I appreciate the customer loyalty discount. Stay Awesome!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You should have had an email. If you don't have it in Promotions, Junk, or whatever, you could email them.
> I got 20% off the intro price.


Thank you for the heads up Bee_Abney, it's much appreciated. An e-mail came into my inbox yesterday and I received my coupon for Haunted Strings 2!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Oct 23, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you haven't received the mail out, drop us an email to [email protected] with your order confirmation of the original purchase and we'll get a loyalty code to you
> 
> ...


Thank you Billy, I received an e-mail yesterday with a loyalty code inside so will make sure to purchase it at the end of the week, I must say the from what I have heard of the demos the sound is rich and dense! I love it, keep it coming! I think this going to take Insanity Samples up a notch to a more premium level of sample library production!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Thank you for the heads up Bee_Abney, it's much appreciated. An e-mail came into my inbox yesterday and I received my coupon for Haunted Strings 2!


Brilliant! Haunted Strings 2 is a major step up. And released at the perfect time.


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 23, 2021)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Thank you Billy, I received an e-mail yesterday with a loyalty code inside so will make sure to purchase it at the end of the week, I must say the from what I have heard of the demos the sound is rich and dense! I love it, keep it coming! I think this going to take Insanity Samples up a notch to more premium level of sample library production!


Thanks for the kind words, your support is hugely appreciated! Onward and upward 🎶


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 23, 2021)

Just purchased it.

THANKS!


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 23, 2021)

So... when you update this wonderful product PLEASE add a Reverse button on all articulations so that, at least, we can make the Gliss ups, also go down. 

Also, please add more WAY SLOWER glisses.

Also, please add a TREMOLO effect.

Also, please make the Pitch knob have 4 times the timing it does now, as it is a bit too fast for my taste, and goes up and down in pitch bend too quickly which sounds a bit too much like a siren. Also, please have a separate reverse switch for the pitch.

GREAT product for the price!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> So... when you update this wonderful product PLEASE add a Reverse button on all articulations so that, at least, we can make the Gliss ups, also go down.
> 
> Also, please add more WAY SLOWER glisses.
> 
> ...


Good ideas. I haven't checked to see if it is a locked library. If not, it should possible to add all of that. Failing that, they would be nice additions for an update.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 23, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you haven't received the mail out, drop us an email to [email protected] with your order confirmation of the original purchase and we'll get a loyalty code to you
> 
> ...


🙋🏻‍♂️ 🙋🏻‍♂️ I'm loyal too !! 😊


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> 🙋🏻‍♂️ 🙋🏻‍♂️ I'm loyal too !! 😊


Oh no! Did you get left out too! I got my email without asking, so I'm feeling special!


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 23, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> 🙋🏻‍♂️ 🙋🏻‍♂️ I'm loyal too !! 😊


Oh dear! The mail out will have gone to all that tick the following; 1. Purchased on our store (not 3rd party as the mailing list is unable to contact those directly) 2. Subscribed to recieve such mail outs. But fear not, all owners of the first version, regardless of where or when they purchased it, are eligible! Just drop us an email to [email protected] ideally with your confirmation email of the original purchase and we'll hook you up with your code. 

Thanks,
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> So... when you update this wonderful product PLEASE add a Reverse button on all articulations so that, at least, we can make the Gliss ups, also go down.
> 
> Also, please add more WAY SLOWER glisses.
> 
> ...


So, the library isn't locked. Reversing is easy enough. Tempo stretching and (artificial) tremolo shouldn't be too hard, but I'll have to check in to how to do it best. Altering the responsiveness of the existing Pitch knob, though, might be a bit much for me as it may involve the scripting. Three out of four is pretty good, though. And all of them could be done with a bit of research.

Still, it would be great to get those as options in the update.

Incidentally, I didn't have any problem with the responsiveness of the Pitch knob, but being able to alter its responsiveness would certainly be useful.


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, the library isn't locked. Reversing is easy enough. Tempo stretching and (artificial) tremolo shouldn't be too hard, but I'll have to check in to how to do it best. Altering the responsiveness of the existing Pitch knob, though, might be a bit much for me as it may involve the scripting. Three out of four is pretty good, though. And all of them could be done with a bit of research.
> 
> Still, it would be great to get those as options in the update.
> 
> Incidentally, I didn't have any problem with the responsiveness of the Pitch knob, but being able to alter its responsiveness would certainly be useful.


Hello Bee,

I wanted the timing of the Pitch knob function to be 4x the time it is now when set to 100%, so if it takes say 3 seconds to pitch all the way up, then I wish for 12 seconds when it is set to 100%.

I do not know how to alter Kontakt's under-the-hood settings, but I would like to know how to do it if it is not too difficult. Can the alterations then be saved?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Hello Bee,
> 
> I wanted the timing of the Pitch knob function to be 4x the time it is now when set to 100%, so if it takes say 3 seconds to pitch all the way up, then I wish for 12 seconds when it is set to 100%.
> 
> I do not know how to alter Kontakt's under-the-hood settings, but I would like to know how to do it if it is not too difficult. Can the alterations then be saved?


Oh, of course, I see now. I was think8ng of manually controlling the shift. I think that may require some creative scripting. The most I’ve done is paste in occasional scripts made available by others. I’ll have a look round and see what I can fine.

For saving, you would just save it as a new instrument to avoid writing over the original.

I confess that I am still a beginner with these things, but I typically find reading around turns up something that gets the job done. Of course, I’ll share anything I come up with.


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 24, 2021)

So... it looks like the Pitch knob is not time based like I thought, but perhaps just the amount of pitch change during a set time.

I really wish for there to be two controls here in the Pitch effect section. One as it already is, the other where the timing can be greatly changed.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 24, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> I really wish for there to be two controls here in the Pitch effect section. One as it already is, the other where the timing can be greatly changed.


I havent found any strings with extensive focus on pitch manipulation. I guess this is a niche market to crack. There are a few pitcheed strings out there, but stil limited. I agree with you, really hope someone goes into this field.


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 24, 2021)

PeterN said:


> I havent found any strings with extensive focus on pitch manipulation. I guess this is a niche market to crack. There are a few pitcheed strings out there, but stil limited. I agree with you, really hope someone goes into this field.


The reason I love SWAM Strings is that it gives basically complete control of pitch.


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi there,



Noeticus said:


> So... it looks like the Pitch knob is not time based like I thought, but perhaps just the amount of pitch change during a set time.
> 
> I really wish for there to be two controls here in the Pitch effect section. One as it already is, the other where the timing can be greatly changed.


You're right! The pitch dial is currently only for amount of pitch variation. But time control is a great idea, along with your other suggestions. I'll make sure they all go in the hat for possible future updates. As with all community suggestions, we'll try our hardest to include them, so long as they pass 2 basic litmus tests: 1. They work nicely in our experiments when testing new features, and 2. they keep the instrument true to it's core intention. For now, there is a solution at least where pitch speed is concerned... This is an easy non-script fix - there is an accompanying video demonstrating this:

1. Open the back end of Kontakt with the spanner icon. 
2. Ensure you are viewing in 'expert' mode (via the top left tab along side 'file' etc...)
3. Select ALL groups. (Click the first group and then scroll down and click the final group with Ctrl engaged to select all groups). 
3. Right click and 'set edit flag for selected groups'
4. Open the 'modulation' tab
5. navigate to the 'SINE' LFO at the bottom of the modulation tab. (This is the LFO dealing with pitch alteration.)
6. Adjust the 'Frequency' as required to taste. 

All demoed in the video below with audio included. I use both an extreme version of the effect and a subtle one to demo the idea. This dial, at a minimum, will be added to the next update for sure. A very useful feature! 



P.S - Might be wise to 'save as' a new patch whilst experimenting in this way. It's very easy to have something go very wrong in the back end of Kontakt that will effect the instrument's performance permanently if not! 

Thanks for your involvement! Enjoy.
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> You're right! The pitch dial is currently only for amount of pitch variation. But time control is a great idea, along with your other suggestions. I'll make sure they all go in the hat for possible future updates. As with all community suggestions, we'll try our hardest to include them, so long as they pass 2 basic litmus tests: 1. They work nicely in our experiments when testing new features, and 2. they keep the instrument true to it's core intention. For now, there is a solution at least where pitch speed is concerned... This is an easy non-script fix - there is an accompanying video demonstrating this:
> ...



Very neat solution. I was thinking about setting up a separate control, but this is much more straightforward!


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 25, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> You're right! The pitch dial is currently only for amount of pitch variation. But time control is a great idea, along with your other suggestions. I'll make sure they all go in the hat for possible future updates. As with all community suggestions, we'll try our hardest to include them, so long as they pass 2 basic litmus tests: 1. They work nicely in our experiments when testing new features, and 2. they keep the instrument true to it's core intention. For now, there is a solution at least where pitch speed is concerned... This is an easy non-script fix - there is an accompanying video demonstrating this:
> ...



Hello Billy,

Thanks for this!!! Amazing!!!

I've never used the Kontakt spanner icon settings before, but I did get it to work.

Can the amount of pitch also be done this way?


----------



## Mega (Oct 25, 2021)

I keep looking back at this thread and can't wait to get this. I have to wait until November 5th before I can buy it. The suspense is too much! I don't think I've ever been this impatient to get a to get a library. Oh well, I'll live vicariously through the posts on this thread until payday!


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 25, 2021)

For the price, this Library is top quality and well selected in regards to haunting string effects.

The main problem is that I want MORE, MORE, MORE!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Hello Billy,
> 
> Thanks for this!!! Amazing!!!
> 
> ...


The problem is getting it to sound natural with a slight enough pitch change. Shifting a filter at the same time can enhance the effect of a slight pitch change. I've been too busy to do more than some basic experiments so far, though.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 25, 2021)

Can you make unpleasant staccatos with this library also? They dont need to be perfect staccatos, but shorts or shorter notes. (I cant take perfect pitch staccatos anymore, they drive anyone crazy)


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 25, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> The problem is getting it to sound natural with a slight enough pitch change. Shifting a filter at the same time can enhance the effect of a slight pitch change. I've been too busy to do more than some basic experiments so far, though.


For effects work it is at least great to have the option to do +-12 semitones even if it does sound processed.


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 26, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Can you make unpleasant staccatos with this library also? They dont need to be perfect staccatos, but shorts or shorter notes. (I cant take perfect pitch staccatos anymore, they drive anyone crazy)


Hi there,

There are a handful of short articulations to choose from that vary in their level of tension/unpleasantness! A good idea if you really wanted a crazy sound from your shorts would be to layer up more than one, perhaps the staccatissimo with the psycho screams, or col legno... Really, layering any of the shorts on offer will create a whole new texture that is certainly removed from a perfectly performed crisp staccato, but could still operate within the same landscape if required. 

Cheers,
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## PeterN (Oct 26, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There are a handful of short articulations to choose from that vary in their level of tension/unpleasantness! A good idea if you really wanted a crazy sound from your shorts would be to layer up more than one, perhaps the staccatissimo with the psycho screams, or col legno... Really, layering any of the shorts on offer will create a whole new texture that is certainly removed from a perfectly performed crisp staccato, but could still operate within the same landscape if required.
> 
> ...


Ok, Ill buy them. Will, however, resist until theres 24h left until promotion ends. Cant wait to destroy the "pristine sound" of the violin. Will. tear it apart.

Thats a great name for company btw, I checked your products. Some are not so insane, I was actually hoping to find more insane stuff. Location not mentioned on contact page, but guess is UK. Just saying this bcs theres at least one country out there that wont get my details or card. But I doubt you are from there. Yes, where you guys located?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Can you make unpleasant staccatos with this library also? They dont need to be perfect staccatos, but shorts or shorter notes. (I cant take perfect pitch staccatos anymore, they drive anyone crazy)


Here is a quick demonstration of all of the short articulations. The last two are from the FX NKI, the rest are from the Main one.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2021)

This is all of the short articulations from the Main NKI layered to play together.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 27, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here is a quick demonstration of all of the short articulations. The last two are from the FX NKI, the rest are from the Main one.


Love it (Was hoping they suck so I can change my mind and save money - but they didnt. Honey to the ears.)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Love it (Was hoping they suck so I can change my mind and save money - but they didnt. Honey to the ears.)


Sorry! And I didn’t even turn up the Fear dial, which adds a higher spooky sound to whatever articulations you are playing.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 27, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here is a quick demonstration of all of the short articulations. The last two are from the FX NKI, the rest are from the Main one.


Am I hearing a ton of mp3-type compression (as in you didnt make the file 320), or is that how it actually sounds?


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 27, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Am I hearing a ton of mp3-type compression (as in you didnt make the file 320), or is that how it actually sounds?


Hi there,

FYI, for further hi fidelity demos of isolated articulations you can check out the indepth walkthrough, or contextual demo (scoring the trailer walkthrough), and most recently Sample Library Review's 35 minute deep dive into the library and its articulations. All 3 of those videos have WAV level detail all fully representative of what you get in the library. 

Thanks,
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Am I hearing a ton of mp3-type compression (as in you didnt make the file 320), or is that how it actually sounds?


I'll double check but I think it is a bit of both. They sound better in full quality but there may well be some compression in the instrument itself.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> Hi there,
> 
> FYI, for further hi fidelity demos of isolated articulations you can check out the indepth walkthrough, or contextual demo (scoring the trailer walkthrough), and most recently Sample Library Review's 35 minute deep dive into the library and its articulations. All 3 of those videos have WAV level detail all fully representative of what you get in the library.
> 
> ...


Yes, best to listen to those demos and make your mind up. These aren't the driest samples, but I had left on the reverb and the MP3 didn't show the sound quality at its best.


----------



## JP Perreault (Oct 28, 2021)

This is a fantastic library. I am getting a lot of use out of it! Don't be fooled - this is not a niche library just for horror cues. It can do so much more and fills a lot of gaps that a lot of chamber/solo libraries don't even touch. Really great value. I've paid way more for libraries that are half as good. Well done Insanity Samples.


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 28, 2021)

JP Perreault said:


> This is a fantastic library. I am getting a lot of use out of it! Don't be fooled - this is not a niche library just for horror cues. It can do so much more and fills a lot of gaps that a lot of chamber/solo libraries don't even touch. Really great value. I've paid way more for libraries that are half as good. Well done Insanity Samples.


Thanks for the feedback, it's great to hear your experience! You may receive an automated review request soon. We'd love to add these thoughts to our product page via the form in the email if you find the time to fill it out. It really helps us continue to do what we do  

Thanks, and enjoy!
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## InsanitySamples (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi all,

For those interested, there is also a detailed look at the scoring of the trailer for Haunted Stings 2. Where the only instrument used is Haunted Strings 2! We take a closer look at getting the most out of each articulation and blending textures to create rounded cues fit for fear! 



Thanks all,
Billy - Insanity Samples


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 1, 2021)

When does version 2.1 come out, with the added Pitch controls?


----------



## InsanitySamples (Nov 6, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> When does version 2.1 come out, with the added Pitch controls?


No certain dates yet as we want to ensure that all updates we want to implement are in place to save continual revisions/installations for users. This side of 2021 should be achievable, with 2 fairly large new title releases also in development as we speak...


----------



## Mega (Nov 6, 2021)

The Good News:
I was finally able to get this a couple of days ago. This is a robust instrument and the Extended Techniques & FX patch is out of this world! This is perfectly suited for the neoclassical dark ambient music I usually make. Also, the GUI makes the instrument fun to work with.

The Bad News:
I can't think of anything I need so, my excitement for Black Friday sales is minimal.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 11, 2021)

InsanitySamples said:


> No certain dates yet as we want to ensure that all updates we want to implement are in place to save continual revisions/installations for users. This side of 2021 should be achievable, with 2 fairly large new title releases also in development as we speak...


No pressure.

I bought them also, as promised, and they are indeed very nice sounding. Theres a lushness that goes well with the unpleasantness. I like it more this way.

(Couldnt find gliss down/pitch down. Did Noeticus mention this - I think so.)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

PeterN said:


> No pressure.
> 
> I bought them also, as promised, and they are indeed very nice sounding. Theres a lushness that goes well with the unpleasantness. I like it more this way.
> 
> (Couldnt find gliss down/pitch down. Did Noeticus mention this - I think so.)


The glissando (slow and fast) down is in the FX NKI on the green keys. If you want to reverse them, you can click the tool icon. In the sepia section that is revealed, you can find the Reverse button just to the right of the Tune dial, just below Tracking.

The Pitch adjuster was also talked about, from the Main Articulations. Far right, below Glitch and Fear.

I hope you enjoy the library too!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 11, 2021)

Really enjoy these - perfect Halloween addition. Just scratching the surface!


----------



## PeterN (Nov 12, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Really enjoy these - perfect Halloween addition. Just scratching the surface!



Im thinking about blending them in with a "nice sounding library", so I dont need to buy Angular strings or some other string library anymore. With this arsenal now, its getting to the point where you can blend 2 libraries to get a 3rd. In short, *string cooking*., and the Haunted Strings are a good ingredient. Spicy, yes, but spices are welcomed. Only one string library missing; one that solely focuses on pitch shifting/various glisses/surreal glisses/impossible glisses


----------



## Noeticus (Nov 12, 2021)

For all things GLISS I use SWAM STRINGS.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Really enjoy these - perfect Halloween addition. Just scratching the surface!



That is definitely the music I need to make me nervous. After I've washed up the tea pot and brushed my teeth, I'll be checking under the bed, making sure all the doors and windows are locked and then, just as I begin to relax I'll start back into wakefulness. I don't even own a teapot!

Someone else has been in the house.

They never left.


----------



## InsanitySamples (Aug 16, 2022)

A new demo exploring the lush side of HAUNTED STRINGS 2... This library isn't just for Halloween!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 16, 2022)

Yes, it's a pretty versatile library, actually!


----------

